
Why it's all right to be more horrified by the razing of Palmyra than murder - yk
http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2015/aug/24/razing-palmyra-mass-murder-isis
======
yk
Original title "Why it's all right to be more horrified by the razing of
Palmyra than mass murder," I had to cut a word to conform to the character
limit and could not think about a good alternative title for the post.

